# tried some modern weapons



## MAfreak (Nov 21, 2017)

after the traditional weapons i wanted to go on and try modern ones too.
so i tried a gun and several rifles like mauser and ar-15.
i didn't have experience with that before (except of little bit air rifle), but had some good hits too. 






these aren't mine but from what i've learned there, it is way easier to get such weapons here in germany, than one thinks. and to be honest, that is a fact i really dislike.


----------

